# Ciao a tutti



## Rudi84 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ciao mi chiamo Rudi e mi sono appena iscritto anche se entravo spesso sul forum a leggere le discussioni


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ciao Rudi benvenuto in questo forum di matti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2020)

benvenuto fratello rossonero


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Novembre 2020)

Ciao e benvenuto


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Novembre 2020)

Benvenuto


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2020)

Ciao!


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2020)

Benvenuto,occhio che se leggo post di elogio ai luridi torinesi ti becchi Rep.negativa.


----------

